# Galveston Trophy Trout Series Jan 16th Event



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

We are still a go for the 16th depending on how bad the freeze will be later this week.. If a major fish kill happens I may cancel this months tourney if the TPW bans fishing for a while. Hopefully the freeze wont have a lingering effect on our bay system and things will be back to normal next week.. I want to thank everyone for taking the effort in trying to keep all of your trout alive last event we only lost 4 fish... Thanks agian for the support and to everyone who participated in the last 2 events...

Thanks 
Capt Brent Juarez
Galveston Trophy Trout Tournament Series

*Galveston Trophy Trout Tournament Series*
*2009 / 2010 Schedule *
*Nov 14th , Dec 19th , Jan 16th , Feb 6th , Mar 6th *​
Main stringer 3 trout *1 over 25"* *per team *
Artificial only
1 or 2 man teams Any combo of am or pro
1/2 LB deduction per dead fish
Mail in registration call for details 832-414-1410
Capts Meeting will be held at Coastline Marine Thursday before each event at 7pm
The tournament can be fished with any combo 1 or 2 person teams and consist of either pro or amateurs. All fish must be caught by rod & reel with artificial lures. All fish must be caught during the day of the event during allotted times. No sharing or pooling of fish is allowed. The boundaries are from Galveston Bay Complex. No radios or cell phones may be used to contact any participant or be contacted with ANY fishing related question/info until the angler arrives at the boat ramp. Non-participants are not allowed to fish in event participants boats. Contestants fishing as a team must fish no farther than 500 yards apart if wading from a boat or 1000 yards if fishing from a kayak. Competitive distances- anglers must remain at least 50 yards away from another wader in competition; boaters must remain 30 yards away from another boat in competition. If closer, they must be OK'ed by the other anglers. No alcohol may be onboard boats during the event hours-Ok at boat ramp. Behind weirs/dams or private ponds or lakes are off-limits. Texas Parks & Wildlife's regulations apply. All winners will be subject to a polygraph test onsite or at a later date at the request of only the weigh master, tournament directors or contestants before collecting their prize. Protests made by contestants must be made no later than 30 minutes after the last fish are weighed. In the event of a tie, the heaviest single fish weighed shall be the winner. Any angler not following the previous rules can be disqualified from this or any future events. The tournament directors may cancel any event for any reason including hazardous weather. If cancelled, you will be refunded your entry fee or given a rain check for another event. All live fish will be the responsibility of the contestant until weigh-in. We will have holding tanks for stringers that are waiting to be weighed in.
*Entry Fee / Payout: **200 dollar per team entry fee. There will be a 90% paying out the top three spots. 1st 2800 2nd 1200 3rd 800 4th-6th 200. This is based on 30 teams if more teams register the 1st-3rd amounts will reflect additional entry fees.*
*Launch /Wade Areas *You may launch your boat at any Galveston Bay Public or Private ramps @ *4am* and start fishing at 5am. Kayaks can launch any site they assume possible.
*Times -* Start fishing at 5am. Launch/Wade hours apply. Weigh in time will start a 1pm to 4pm. All fish must be kept alive until weigh master checks fish before heading to the scales. 
*Artificial only* pier wade boat rod & reel only. No natural baits are
allowed on the boat or in possession during the event.
*Weigh in site *Turtle Club on Nasa Parkway scales will be set before 1pm and close at 4pm
*Team of the Year* Team of the Year will consist of December thru March tournaments combined total weight of all tournaments. Membership fees of 25 dollars will be collected and will be awarded to the team with the most weight over the year. Trophies will be given out also.


----------

